
Africa's Food Security Relies on Adoption of New Technologies - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2015/10/14/africas-food-security-relies-on-adoption-of-new-technologies/
======
Chefkoochooloo
Food security or nutrition should always be a top priority because food goes
into our bodies.

~~~
tefo-mohapi
I agree but it seems politicians on our continent are too busy poliicking to
pay attention to food security

